# QLD Mt Crosby Weir



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

So after our disastrous last trip (see: Best Laid Plans..) my mate and I decided for a leisurely afternoon fish at Mt. Crosby.. packed up the yak and met him there at when he knocked off work.. on the water by 4.30pm. Had a look at the weir and noticed an awful lot of water coming down over it.. wow never seen it like that. The water levels were also WAY higher than last time we were there.


















We hopped in and the rushing water made sure we arrived at the rapids pretty quick. Normally would bottom out on them but the higher levels ensured a swift and smooth ride down.. trust me though, to hit the one rock that was nearer to the surface.

The rapids quickly widened out into beautiful quite pools with a slow moving water. My mate was firing spinnerbaits and divers around, and I was using a prawnstar in shrimp size for ages with no catches except a snag or two. Not even any follows. We then tried diving minnows and bladed lures with no luck. Not even hits. Plenty of extremely fishy looking snags around that provided bupcus. We moved down over the next set of rapids (weee) and fished down in the next strecth with a further lack of luck. Got to the old weir where the water was about half a foot from the top of the wall and lifted the yaks over. Amazing how much the water has gone up.. where was ankle deep last time would have been up to our chests. Fished around for a while with no luck again.. here are some shots.


























We moved down to the next set of rapids, where I fell in the first time I kayaked there. Well, they looked decidedly less friendly than last time so we decided not to paddle down them. We'd just walk the yaks down. Matt got out to give that a shot and we swallowed our pride and decided probably not the best idea!


















We decided to pull in to the land next to the rapids and Matt scouted a way around on land. So the yaks came out and we dragged them across.


































We continued fishing below these rapids for ages, with nothing at all. As the sun went down we changed to surface lures and fished until dark with a follow on mine but nothing else. I was using a River2Sea Bubble Pop and Matt was using a Jitterbug mostly. We headed back up fishing on the way and recrossed the rapids on land. After a tricky launch in the fast flowing water we continued past the great snags with not much happening. By now the head torches were on our heads for rigging etc.. in the pure dark, on the glassy water nothing much moved.. except every now and again mullet jumped about 60 foot into the air. We were beginning to get a bit annoyed at the fishing gods for our lack of fish. After the last trip we thought we were well and truly due for a cracker of a session! The bubblepop was just blooping its way back to me for the 5000th time when ZZZZ I was on. He made a few little runs before I had him yakside.. a nice bass. He took one look at my mug, spat the hook and disappeared down to the depths with me wanting to jump in after him and drag him back!

We continued fishing, spurred on a bit by the near-fish. In the dark it was bound to happen, and I threw a cast across Matt's line. Damn.. a brief excitement with us both thinking we were onto a fish when Matt realised we'd hooked eachother.. except hang on, one of the lines was definitely still jangling. MINE! Matt held the fighting line in one hand while untangling his lure and I reeled the bass in to his yak. But screw that, I'm landing my own fish! So Matt threw him back into the water and he came over to me. Out of the water and a hook removal and photo (on Matt's camera, I'll put them up later) and back he went.

We kept fishing around that spot for a while hoping the bass were only just coming on the bite (8pm by this stage). I was floating around in the dark listening to my bloops when "YES!" Matt was onto a fish so I reeled my popper in and went over to him. He boated a beauty of a bass that went 36cm overall and got this photo of him before he too went back.










One fish each was good, and we paddled back to the ramp still fishing but happy enough that we dodged the zero. One rapid crossing I didn't make it while Matt did, and the final one I made it up (after remaining stationary at the very top of it for what felt like an hour) while Matt had to get out and walk it a few times.. So one fish each, a near-fish for me and one rapid climb each hahaha. Even though we feel the fish gods didn't exactly reimburse us, we still had a great session and got off the water at 9pm (after starting at 4.30pm!)

Cheers for reading sorry it's so long


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

thats a late session for brissy river  makes me think maybe i should get some led lights and keep fishing after the sun goes down. I haven't fished that stretch yet I tend to go further up river and seeing its about 15minutes away i should give it a crack. Anyways grats on the catch..


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad your perserverance paid off. I love the photos, nice scenery after the rain.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice trip report mate, I enjoyed the read.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, glad you enjoyed it.



Spencer said:


> thats a late session for brissy river  makes me think maybe i should get some led lights and keep fishing after the sun goes down. I haven't fished that stretch yet I tend to go further up river and seeing its about 15minutes away i should give it a crack. Anyways grats on the catch..


Definitely worth giving it a shot, it's a good area.. but can't have the LEDs on too much, especially around the moving water as it's bugtastic. I must've inhaled a hundred of the buggers, and drowned at least ten in my eyes. We fish down from the new weir past a few sets of the rapids and have done pretty well a time or two. Great for surface fishing in the mornings!

Here are the photos of the fish I caught. I'd love to say it was two separate fish, but it wasn't.


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

your patient, otherwise nice fish. 
cheers jake


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Hahaha I'm generally not very patient, but oh well. We were out having a nice time anyway having a paddle in the dark, the water was nice and quiet etc.. just good to be out on the kayaks


----------

